

Emotions in software - vivekmehta
http://aikick.tumblr.com

======
harrysinghp
I am using this app for a couple of months and i am amazed how it do the stuff
behind the scenes.

But it has very less human emotions. sometimes it get puzzled with the
questions i have asked from it.

